# Newbee



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi everybody, Been lurking here for a few days and have seen lots of intersting post full of information from some very friendly people so we decided to join the group. We are getting our new 26 RS this Thursday and looking forward to many happy weekends.

Pat and Joanne and Boo


----------



## tovich6144 (Apr 10, 2004)

Hello and welcome. We, too, are newbies having just picked up our new 28BHS a little over a month ago. Done nothing but driveway camping at this point plus a little trial and error on backing in the driveway to get ready for our maiden voyage which is taking place April 16-18. A long 3 day weekend close to home. Hope we get a full-through space. This is a pretty informative site and the folks participating seem very nice and helpful. Picked up some very useful tips so far.
Good luck and I hope you enjoy your new Outback and have few (if any) problems. Where are you guys from?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard and Congratulations on the new Outback!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

We picked up our 26RS today. Sure is a lot bigger to the hybrid we used previously. Don't be afraid to jump in to any of the threads here. We are all here to help each other get the most out of our Outbacks.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Happy campin' to you Pat & Joanne,

Welcome to Outbackers as we are also new to the site. Like you, we're anxious to pick up the new RV and hope to experience many good times in it.

See you around the fire!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome! You will love your Outback. We find ourselves eating, sleeping and dreaming of our new Outback and the places we plan to go. We both have very stressful jobs, and getting away from it all has become our goal. We have our second trip this weekend! sunny


----------



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the kind welcome. We live in Calgary and like some of you we both work and have busy lives. We were tent camping before this and it was a hassel to packup for a weekend and so didn't go very often - and the baby girl was not impressed with sleeping on the ground. We now plan on having the TT allways ready to go so that if a free weekend pops up we can head out. As many seem to do we will first do a bit of backyard camping to get used to the unit and let Boo get used to it as well. There are many small towns charming small towns in south central Alberta and all have something interesting to offer. We foresee a lot of our weekend trrips will be spent exploring this little gems and then maybe a couple times a year take a big trip. We also look forward to meeting fellow travellers and making new friends and acquaintances. This site seems like a great place to start.










Pat and Joanne and of course Boo


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

How do you get rid of the Newbie name. I haven't been called that for 15 years now.







Ha Ha

You firefighters know what I mean.

Bill
Indiana


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It is based on the number of posts you have. I think when you hit 30 posts, you get changed to member, but Vern would have to confirm the number.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think at 25 you get tagged as Member, then if you're like a few of us you get called Advanced, which is really short for "talks to much in class"


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yadda, yadda, yadda, yadda. This qualifies as another post.

That's why he calls himself "Y-Guy!" Maybe it should be "Yadda-Guy!"









Just kiddin' Y...if you and I didn't have nothin' to say, everyone could finish reading the posts, and get some camping in!


----------

